# New ECB mods for cold smoking



## Rings Я Us (Apr 13, 2018)

Here is a cheap way to get the ham hanging and the cold smoke going. 
Got the rain or snow falling on the ECB? No problemo! Use your chimney starter and a bucket or extra Weber lid for an umbrella.. keeping that top vent nice and dry.
	

		
			
		

		
	































I use a stacked ECB and ECM combo. Electric Masterbuilt is the "El Cheapo Masterbuilt" so I can run the pellets with little heat or no heat in this configuration. The two bullets mate up perfectly to form a big area to hang sausages or a ham.
I used a very cheap dowel and screws to put the hanging meat on. If you have vents or a vent on top of your ECB lid you can use the charcoal starter to put over the handle and balance another cover over it for rain protection. Use a brick to hold it on if it's windy. 

I will be able to hang my netted ham to cold smoke in here now . You could use a rack to hang a ham from the top position . 
You need to have the added space below the ham to put your pellet tray. A bucket with the ECB over it might work. :D


----------



## mosparky (Apr 13, 2018)

Question : How did you or did you seal the seam between the two ECB bodies ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 13, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Question : How did you or did you seal the seam between the two ECB bodies ?


I did not have to seal them. They mate exactly. There is no leakage :cool:
I use small pieces of duct tape to keep them from moving however. 2 pieces of duct tape 3 or 4 inches long are good.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 13, 2018)

Are those galvanized screws in the dowel?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Are those galvanized screws in the dowel?



You dork! :D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

Here we go.. I'm using pellets today because it's raining and I don't want to mess with dust. 
Lumber jack competition blend for this 12 lb ham. Maple,hickory and cherry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

Looks good Johnny!
You are definitely a DIY'er on steroids!
That is a mighty fine looking ham too!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

Haha.. It's cheap and fun once you learn all the tricks. Then you can buy the nice stuff later if you want to enjoy it full time.


----------

